# Sonos,Philips Fidelio A5, JBL or mini hifi



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I need your help guys. In really not up to date on what is what. 

As a gift I need a compact sound system that is easy to connect up both Apple(mostly iPad) and Android devices. 

It seems Sonos is hugely popular these day. 

Can someone take 5mins and explain how it works? 

If you are connected over WiFi, what is the bridge for? 

Is the music streamed over WiFi directly from your iPad, iPhone or android phone or is it you use your device to control the music on your PC over WiFi? 

I went to the shops to see Sonos today but they were far too busy. On the next shelf they had the Philips Fidelio A5 which in appearance looked so much better than the Sonos 5. 

The demo stand talked a good story but I can't see any reviews as it appears they are new to the market. 

Anyone up to speed about the Phillips units? Does it work the same as Sonos? What is the sound quality like compared to Sonos? 

The JBL onbeat xtreme looks like it offers big sound for a dock. The dock can mount the ipad and the android phones can be used over Bluetooth. I would prefer wireless. 

Or my other thoughts were to buy a small hifi such as the Denon DM39 and buy a Bluetooth receiver to transmit audio as well as having the opportunity to connect by wire. 

Looking to spend about £400. 

I would be most grateful of assistance and any further advice or recommendation.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you have an amp and speakers at the minute ? Do you want a multi room system ?

Sonus connects to your router, if it's not going to be near the router then that's what you need the bridge for.

You use the iPad as your remote, with your music stored on your pc or you can use spotify.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Do you have an amp and speakers at the minute ? Do you want a multi room system ?
> 
> Sonus connects to your router, if it's not going to be near the router then that's what you need the bridge for.
> 
> You use the iPad as your remote, with your music stored on your pc or you can use spotify.


It isn't for me.

It is just a compact unit, with good sound and ease of use that I'm looking for. Multi room isn't really a consideration.

Any other options that doesn't require a PC to run it from? Would that be Bluetooth only?


----------



## ben5 (Aug 23, 2012)

One of these wouldn't normally be under £400

http://www.hifigear.co.uk/b-w-zeppelin-air-ipod-speaker-with-apple-airplay-ex-dem.html


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

the Zepplin is amazing.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

For less than £400 I'd be going for the arcam Rcube, it works on its own wireless network. You can link them if you want, you can dock the iPhone if you want or stream to it (not sureif you need an adaptor) the sound quality should be very good, it won't be in your face but nice and smooth.

Its where my money would go, although you could spend less.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ben5 said:


> One of these wouldn't normally be under £400
> 
> http://www.hifigear.co.uk/b-w-zeppelin-air-ipod-speaker-with-apple-airplay-ex-dem.html


Thanks for the suggestion. I will check it out.

As it is gift, it has to be brand new though.



carbonangel said:


> the Zepplin is amazing.


Cheers.



SteveTDCi said:


> For less than £400 I'd be going for the arcam Rcube, it works on its own wireless network. You can link them if you want, you can dock the iPhone if you want or stream to it (not sureif you need an adaptor) the sound quality should be very good, it won't be in your face but nice and smooth.
> 
> Its where my money would go, although you could spend less.


Cheers again. Will add that to the list.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sonos is fantastic bridge is to extend range if router not beside the unit so plug the bridge into the router and link I use in garage it's great sound on s5 back up has been great pm me if want other info as had for good while


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The sonus is a very good bit of kit but personally i'd go for the arcam Rcube or the Denon DM39,especially for sound quality.i think Linn do one but it'd be very expensive. But if it's just for the one room i'd get the Denon and some B&W speakers.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> The sonus is a very good bit of kit but personally i'd go for the arcam Rcube or the Denon DM39,especially for sound quality.i think Linn do one but it'd be very expensive. But if it's just for the one room i'd get the Denon and some B&W speakers.


I bought the DM38 with Mission MX1 speakers as a gift last year. Great little unit.

I believe the DM39 has improved especially with the iPod connection working better.

Linn?? I'm not loaded! I used to work through the West of Scotland and worked with engineers who used to work at Linn.

Impressive gear and anything that wasn't perfect, they got to buy at silly discounts.

Still amazes me that it is only a few people who know who they are.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I got one of these http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-an...eakers/soundlink-bluetooth-mobile-speaker-ii/

But I am a bit of a Bose whore , This is great in the summer it comes to the bottom of the garden , It comes on holiday , It comes everywhere


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Linn make some of the finest hifi money can buy kerr mate,those guys are an asset to your fine land i've nothing but the utmost respect for them.A nice lady at work gave me some Linn speakers the sound is truly awe inspiring.True hifi buffs know about Linn but it's very expensive like you said.ill shut up now.lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> Linn make some of the finest hifi money can buy kerr mate,those guys are an asset to your fine land i've nothing but the utmost respect for them.A nice lady at work gave me some Linn speakers the sound is truly awe inspiring.True hifi buffs know about Linn but it's very expensive like you said.ill shut up now.lol.


My mate gave me a demo of his.

He said it was about £30,000 worth of hifi and I did google it before going around.

Being a wind up, I asked where the bass knob was as it needed more.

Never has a joke been more lost. More offense than anything.

Brilliant sound but you do need more buttons and knobs to play with. Placebo ones would work.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> I got one of these http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-an...eakers/soundlink-bluetooth-mobile-speaker-ii/
> 
> But I am a bit of a Bose whore , This is great in the summer it comes to the bottom of the garden , It comes on holiday , It comes everywhere


I've never been a fan of Bose but thank for the suggestion.

I've heard that unit in the shop and it is a bit too weak for what I'm looking for.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the Sonos system (had it around 7 years) and can 100% recommend it even the Play:3 I bought recently is spot on. A friend has the Philips system and for me it isn't as good. 

The bridge can be to boost the wireless mesh signal if your house is large/poor signal quality or you can use it to connect directly to your wireless router and the the Play:3 or Play:5 can be placed anywhere with just power to run them and use your iPhone or Android to manage the playlists. 

If its a gift my only question would be where they store their music as the system will need to access it (mine is on a dedicated NAS drive so runs independently of my PCs)

A plus is that if you buy the Play:3 at the minute you get a free bridge and 6 months subscription to Napster which makes it a real bargain at £260. To the point that I'm thinking of buying another one!

If you need any more info, drop me a PM


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly not wireless but for the price you can dot these round the house:thumb: They are stunning. Look at the specs (dedicated DACS on board and excellent digital amps)and reviews and then calibrate your mind that they are now below £150.

Free delivery

http://www.superfi.co.uk/p-3627-monitor-audio-ideck-200-ipod-hifi-system.aspx

or collection

http://www.richersounds.com/product...ks/monitor-audio/ideck-200/moni-ideck-200-blk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've still not bought anything yet. It is for Xmas so better get it sorted soon.

Reading reviews I see this is one of the best docks going.

http://www.superfi.co.uk/p-10159-jbl-onbeat-xtreme-wireless-ipod-dock.aspx

£200 off seems to be a great deal but I'm still thinking the Denon dm39 with some bookshelf speakers might be best.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I've still not bought anything yet. It is for Xmas so better get it sorted soon.
> 
> Reading reviews I see this is one of the best docks going.
> 
> ...


I think it would be too tbh kerr


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

sonos is the most user friendly and in the case of zp90 also capable of stunning sound quality. Ideally you need a NAS drive as well to get the best out of you stored music. Android or Apple apps make control great and easy for the whole family. The Brennan might suit your requirements and Richer sounds have both on demo.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

over budget but does everything you want - Marantz MCR603

http://www.marantz.co.uk/uk/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=Systems&ProductId=MCR603MelodyMedia
http://www.richersounds.com/product/mini-hifi/marantz/mcr603/mara-mcr603-blk

personally i would avoid bose stuff


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I have sonos and I totally rate it for sound/clarity... I too don't like Bose, they always focus too much on Bass and mid and the top end is generally very poor.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've ended up buying the Denon Dm39 with Dali Zenor 1 speakers. Good deal on the package as the Denon is £250 and speakers £180 but as a package £299. 

I also bought a QED uplay Bluetooth receiver for convenience.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

The SONOS stuff is massively impressive for the money.

We make mounting products for the full range directly for the UKs exclusive disti for SONOS, so look at the Flexson stuff if you're interested in wall mounting your Bridge, Play:3 or Play:5  (We don't sell it )

Linn, Mission & B&W have all been customers of ours too 

You can find the SONOS for £249 with bridge and Napster additions BTW...


----------

